# Hog lights



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

For those that have used the feeder type, which do you like better and why. Inhawgnito? Kill light with motion sensor. Not to exclude any but not interested in the flashlight type. I have a XLR250 with no problems. It seems to me the wiring connection on the Kill Light which hangs under the feeder would allow moisture and flunk out in a hurry. Have heard that the Inhawgnito is not very bright but I like the way it mounts to a feeder box with all wires inside. Post up guys what do you think? Personal experiences please.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

hadnt had any problems with my kill light yet and its fairly bright. i think i need to hang it higher to get the most out of it.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Do you use a solar panel to keep the battery power up? I plan to use a solar panel to keep the 12V recharged as it will run the Kill Light, Motor and timer, all three, off the same battery.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

i just hooked it directly to the feeder batter already hooked up to solar panel. feeder and light were still going strong after 3 months of being hooked up. my plan this year is to add an arm to get the light a higher up and get more light. at a height of about 6' it prolly put out 15' of bright enuff to shoot light. i could be wrong but it wouldnt be the first bad idea ive ever had.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

*lights*

Post pics if you have them, please


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

After spending more money than I would like to admit to, I found the Terminator Hog Lights. http://hoghuntinglight.net/

I have the Illuminator on a feeder in a river bottom and it's just awesome and the Terminator in a pasture feeder.

The Illuminator is about 60 yards from a rifle stand and when it turns on the area is LIT UP! The hogs don't mind the light at all and do not spook when it turns on. It's been running now for several months and works just like it is supposed to.

The Terminator I have on a feeder that is 250 yards from the stand. It too lights up the world but I have it set to come on at dark and turn off when the sun comes up. It's been running for a few months too and it's still doing the job. There is no problem seeing animals under or around the feeder from the stand, with or without a scope.

The deer do not mind these lights...something about the combination of colored LED lights that Dennis the inventor uses, the light doesn't bother the animals.

These lights are just awesome and the customer service...you call the man who owns the company, is as good as it gets.

TH


----------

